# Chainsaw Carving Training



## Grande Dog (Jul 3, 2009)

Howdy All,
We have a little Chainsaw Carving Seminar we're sponsoring. Here's a link if you're interested:http://www.baileysonline.com/bootcamp.asp
Regards
Gregg


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 4, 2009)

Wish I could go, but that's some serious dough for an unemployed bum like myself...:monkey:


----------



## twoclones (Jul 4, 2009)

*Wow*

Those are some big name carvers!

How'd you get Steve to look so serious for the photo? It'll be lots of fun with him running the show...


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ouch!*

Grande Dog,You have a top of the line assembly of carvers, in particular the East Coasters of Jeff Samodusky, Ken Tynan and Dennis Beach,but for a minimum of $1800 dollars for a TWO DAY seminar,why in the world are you putting a disclaimer reading" We reserve the right to modify or change curriculum or teachers without notice"? For that kind of money, I would want a guarantee I would be getting the teachers that sparked my interest in the first place. -ken trapp


----------



## Grande Dog (Jul 6, 2009)

Howdy,
Those types of disclaimers are pretty common for an event like this so far down the road. Our intentions are to do what ever we can to make it happen the way we described or better. Realistically, we don't have much control. Say for instance one of the people you wanted to work with is a no show for some reason, we would certainly refund you.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some of the best carvers around. It will be a blast, wish I could be there.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 25, 2009)

*Any update on the event?*

Any update or news on this event?

Being out of work, it was just not in my cards, but I sure wish I could go to a carving workshop like this...

How'd the event turn out GD?


----------



## Grande Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

Howdy,
Here's a quick update for everyone: The Boot Camp was a great success. Great (and happy) students, great teachers, great staff and great weather. We had an incredibly positive atmosphere. To top it off, Peter Wiant, who produces many of the Chainsaw Carving DVDs we sell sent out a last minute press release and Good Day Sacramento came out for a live report. The first two links are the live reports. The third link was what they edited into a segment for the evening news. 

First live segment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJh35-X29I

Second live segment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gPT5Z0LVzc

Evening News feature
http://cbs13.com/video/?id=6198[email protected]

Here's a text summary
http://cbs13.com/local/chainsaw.carving.bootcamp.2.1256323.html

Many thanks to everyone who made this happen and made it successful!
Regards
Gregg


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 28, 2009)

GD,

Holy crapola, that's some excellent coverage on the event!!!!

Like I said, I really wish I could have gone, but it wasn't in my cards this time...

I did just pick up a couple carving bars on ebay, so hoping to do more carving in the future, and especially to incorporate into the log home I'm building.

I see you folks have the Oregon bars listed in the latest catalog, and I see that WP 10SC is on sale for $0.23/link.

Thanks for posting a follow-up, I hadn't realized you folks had such great coverage on the local news, I don't watch TV unless I happen to be in the room when my wife/kids are. :monkey:


----------



## Grande Dog (Oct 28, 2009)

Howdy,
Yes, we feel very fortunate to get that type coverage. We we're hoping for a better turn out but, the people that did come got some great one on one time with world class carvers.
Regards
Gregg


----------

